# LE RAGE COMICS THREAD!111



## AlanJohn (May 20, 2012)

OMG GUISE I HEARD U LIKE RAGE COMICS TOOOOo! OMG I'M SUCH A NERDDD XDDDDDDDD


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2012)

>see thread.
>1 star.
>fucking unfunny shit.
>leaves.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 20, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> >see thread.
> >1 star.
> >fucking unfunny shit.
> >leaves.


OMG STFU CANCER! D:


----------



## Black-Ice (May 20, 2012)




----------



## TheRedfox (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (May 20, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> >see thread.
> >1 star.
> >fucking unfunny shit.
> >leaves.


There's way too many joyless fucks on this forum.


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2012)




----------



## AlanJohn (May 20, 2012)

DISCLAIMER: This is meant to be a satire thread with sarcasm. I fucking hate rage comics and I hate everybody who makes them. This is why:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LmjiTduSe0


----------



## TheRedfox (May 20, 2012)

Okay, LETS POST OVER 9000 RAGE COMICS HERE


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 20, 2012)

@[member='AlanJohn'], I fucking hate rage comics too.

I just made this to show you how fucking retarded the 4chan/9GAG/reddit community is. Rage comics suck and so do most memes.






eLanjawn, wer is der dolan EOf thred? Y U no make dloan thread?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 20, 2012)

Lucifer666 said:


> @[member='AlanJohn'], I fucking hate rage comics too.
> 
> I just made this to show you how fucking retarded the 4chan/9GAG/reddit community is. Rage comics suck and so do most memes.
> 
> ...


lusiref gibe pls


Spoiler



Don't you fucking say that about 4chan, you've already done something terrible by comparing it to 9fag and le reddit. You're on my blacklist. I will hunt you down, I will find you, and I will kill you.


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 20, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> lusiref gibe pls
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


dolanjon y



Spoiler



It might be a fun place, but it still contributes to the insanely fucked up part of the internet. 9GAG and reddit, however, make me feel like I'm sniffing a bag of shit every time I visit either of them. Invited to by your friends at first, but makes you regret it almost instantly (when you come to realise that it's stuffed with people who have no sense of humour and instead attempted to build a very flawed one). You decide never to visit either of the two again but you are then greeted with the same type of garbage all over your Facebook, Twitter and Tumblr. Oh dear. There's no longer a way to avoid it. Yeah, a "meme apocalypse".


----------



## raulpica (May 20, 2012)

HEY IM ON MEMEBASE, THATS SO COOL AMIRITE

HAHA THEYRE SO FUNNY!! IM SUCH A NERD


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2012)

>implying 4chan is better than 9gag


----------



## BrightNeko (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Lucifer666 (May 21, 2012)

Veho said:


> >implying 4chan is better than 9gag


To an extent.


----------



## Forstride (May 21, 2012)

no


----------



## AlanJohn (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (May 24, 2012)

LE BUMP!!!


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2012)

More like "never gonna be fucked, ever" amirite LOL


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2012)

LE BUMP 


Before: 









After: 






3000% IMPROVEMENT HATERS GONNA HATE LOL


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 5, 2012)

>_


----------

